# **** trap



## cmafia (Aug 23, 2011)

ok i wanna make a box trap for ***** but with a body grip trap inside of it. that way i can use it for **** skunk possums what have you. does any one have one with this set up? does anyone have like a bluprint on making one? im gonna be using a 160 body grip. or does anyone know where i can buy one that does the same thing as a homemade version?

Jerry


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

Find a 5 gallon pail. Or even better one of the 3 gallon square buckets that are used for cat litter.


----------



## cmafia (Aug 23, 2011)

and then do i notch it our for the trap? but it about half way back? and should i keep the lid and cut a hole in that or make a new lid out of plywood maybe?


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, what I've done is just take the cat litter pail and notch it about a quarter of the way down and set the conibear springs in that. put your bait in the back and you are done. What I've done to keep the critter from knocking the bucket around is punch a couple of holes in the back of the bucket and stake it down with a chunk of rebar.


----------



## cmafia (Aug 23, 2011)

alright thank you very much for your help! much appercaited


----------

